# Slabby Crappies and a Sticker



## Captain Ahab (Apr 6, 2008)

Fished for a few hours yesterday and a nearby pond. We saw a few bass but they did nothing but annoy Jake - he spent a good bit of time teasing a LM Bass that would run into the shallows to chase his bait and then turn away at the last minute.

Meanwhile, I managed two nice Crappie, one on tiny bucktail type lure and the other on my trusty Countdown












Jake showed up to fish with a bloody hand from a rogue pickerel - bandaged up he was all smiles when Ii noticed his TinBoats.net Bumper Sticker






Jake also landed a big slabby Crappie and i am sure we will get a picture of that and the evil pickerel later this week.


----------



## FishinsMyLife (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice crappie and sticker!


----------



## Popeye (Apr 6, 2008)

Yeah, Crappies, that's what waiting to go get. Such a dilema though. Only a few hours to fish next Sat and Sun, possible rain and the Jumbo (12-15") perch are being caught on Lake Michigan.

Nice fish Dave.


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2008)

Crappie fishing...got to love it!


----------



## Captain Ahab (Apr 6, 2008)

Jim said:


> Crappie fishing...got to love it!



Heck yeah - no matter how you spell it :lol:


----------



## slim357 (Apr 6, 2008)

those look like some nice fat crappie, I havent had any near that size this year...yet


----------



## jkbirocz (Apr 6, 2008)

Here is the Pickerel and Crappie I got. The pickerel was caught on a black blue flake yama senko and the crappie was caught on a t-rigged Dave's needldick in a green something color. 






Here is my hand after I let the Pickerel go






Mine was the biggest


----------



## Jim (Apr 6, 2008)

:LOL2:


----------



## G3_Guy (Apr 6, 2008)

Nice Fish Guys!


----------

